

The Future of Wordpress - dalerus
http://inside.envato.com/the-future-of-wordpress/

======
voidr
Wordpress is a pain to develop for and plugins are a minefield, it's content
delivering method doesn't scale. The only reason a lot of people are using it
is because it is easy and cheap to get it up and running.

